# Upcoming project and an experiment with a design tool



## Paul Kierstead (4 May 2006)

This is a sort-of sideboard, described here. It was also an interesting experiment with a new app.

Please note it may not display correctly in IE, 'cause IE is quite broken. I'd recommend Firefox


----------



## Philly (4 May 2006)

Looks fine to me.
Sketchup is a woodworkers dream-and now its free we really are laughing! :wink: 
Good luck with the new project
Philly


----------



## RogerS (4 May 2006)

That looks to be a fun project to build, Paul. Please take lots of WIP pictures as there's lots of us out there (like me  ) who aspire to building something like this.

I see you created it on a Mac (??). Have you got a hotline to Google-Galactic-Hq as I see that the Mac version is **coming soon** ?

Cheers

Roger


----------



## Scrit (4 May 2006)

Hi Paul

Assuming this is a csheet materials project then fundamentally it is three boxes on a pair of stretchers. So the drawers could be hung on slides fixed to the sides of the middle box. If the backs are dropped into grooves and a good fit the whole structure will be very rigid. Face frames can be added onto the front of a frameless carcass quite easily (even B&Q are now flogging kitchen doors/frames like that) so you can easily do tham although it won't look as modern if you go that way. I suppose it depends on the look of your kitchen. As for hinges I have a soft spot for the Soss hinge - modern, but different. Do you intend to make this as a solid wood project or a sheet materials project?

Scrit


----------



## Paul Kierstead (4 May 2006)

Roger Sinden":2o25jubj said:


> I see you created it on a Mac (??). Have you got a hotline to Google-Galactic-Hq as I see that the Mac version is **coming soon** ?



Nono, the webpage was made on a Mac, it (iWeb) inserts that automatically and I never bothered to remove it. Mind you, I use Linux, Windows and Mac daily, even I lose track of what I did on what sometimes. I am looking forward to the Mac version though.


----------



## Paul Kierstead (4 May 2006)

Scrit":2fjbdepd said:


> Assuming this is a csheet materials project then fundamentally it is three boxes on a pair of stretchers.



You know, for some reason I never thought of doing it in 3 different boxes; I was stuck in the big sheet w/dado's scheme. 3 boxes would be quite a bit easier. Now you have me thinking, with respect to method.



Scrit":2fjbdepd said:


> As for hinges I have a soft spot for the Soss hinge - modern, but different. Do you intend to make this as a solid wood project or a sheet materials project?



Those are nice hinges indeed; didn't know about them. This will likely be in sheet materials due to cost, but also because it is a "get it done" project (i.e. the g/f wants it ...)

Many thanks for the suggestions, they give excellent ideas to contemplate.


----------



## Chris Knight (4 May 2006)

Soss hinges are very nice and I have used them too. However, they are expensive and probably overkill in terms of strength for the duty envisaged. I suggest you consider Zysa hinges ( halfway down this page http://www.sdslondon.co.uk/products.php?parent_id=128 ) They are much cheaper and easier to fit too.


----------



## dedee (4 May 2006)

I used those Zysa hinges on my chisel cabinet, also available from Woodfit btw.
Although easier to fit than the Soss, alignment is critical. I used a doweling jig to ensure the locating holes on door and frame were exactly opposite each other. 

Andy


----------

